# Squirting problem



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

First off don't laugh, this is a real problem. 
So pretty much everytime we have sex I squirt and most of the time it's a lot. Our MC suggested getting chux which has been great because we used to have to do so much laundry. 
We are going on vacation with family and trying to figure out a way to keep the bed dry and not have relatives wondering why we are peeing the bed. 
Yes I know the beach is there blahblahblah but that's not always a good solution. We're not really the types to have a quicky in the shower but that might be the only option.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Towels on the bed? 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It isn't enough and this isn't a hotel, so no maid service. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> First off don't laugh, this is a real problem.
> So pretty much everytime we have sex I squirt and most of the time it's a lot. Our MC suggested getting chux which has been great because we used to have to do so much laundry.
> We are going on vacation with family and trying to figure out a way to keep the bed dry and not have relatives wondering why we are peeing the bed.
> Yes I know the beach is there blahblahblah but that's not always a good solution. We're not really the types to have a quicky in the shower but that might be the only option.


my mum knows about it cos when i found out i told mum, but if you mean in-laws then i'm not sure cos we never stayed with them :/


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Bring your own towels, maybe do it on the floor and shower some nights?


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

I've heard that you can get a "throe" from sex stores. It is a sexy velvet number with a plastic inner layer. But some say the absorbent layer is not thick enough, so maybe a towel on top of a Throe? lol, or maybe just use the kitchen table instead ;-)


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

oral?


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Puppy "wee" pads under the towel?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

salamander said:


> I've heard that you can get a "throe" from sex stores. It is a sexy velvet number with a plastic inner layer. But some say the absorbent layer is not thick enough, so maybe a towel on top of a Throe? lol, or maybe just use the kitchen table instead ;-)


It ain't cheap but here's a link

Liberator Fascinator Faux Fur Throe, Sex Blanket


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Go to you local home improvement store (Lowe's, Home Depot) and get a sheet of clear plastic. You can put that down over the bed and then put towels on top of that. Easy to clean off. You can rinse if off in the shower, give it a quick wipe and put it back in the luggage.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

We've got the liberator throw. It works well, but it gets "crunchy" if we don't use towels as well. Not sure what your solution would be... Bringing your own towels might work, and then hang them up so they don't get icky. Or just do a load of laundry once a day...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Chux are like puppy pads. Issue is how do you throw them out w/o them seeing? Or maybe put in a bag and drive to the dumpster. Idk. 
People think its so awesome but it sucks.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And no I'm not about to tell my mom and stepfather about this or let them know we are getting it on in the next room!
Looking for the liberator.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd go the chux route - do you really think anyone is going to ask? If they do, I'd give the real answer. That would stop further questions.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe it's genetic and they will just know. God.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

use a cork?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tried that, didn't work.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh my


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

a long thickish nightie is ok.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I would just pack the chux, enjoy the vacation sex with hubby and not care/worry about what they do/don't think. Just enjoy the trip!!!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would characterize this under the "good problem to have" category!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Not that exciting after a while.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO's BFF is an "everytime" squirter. She can't have a "normal" orgasm anymore. With my SO, we have to work at it. I much prefer the way we have it... Squirting is fun and all, but spontaneous sex is great too. Even though we usually put down the waterproof blanket anyway, because even if my SO isn't squirting, she's always juicy. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can only have normal by myself. MC who is a sex therapist tried to figure it out, I just said he's good.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Not that exciting after a while.


Wow ... yes, good problem to have. The girlfriend I had before my wife squirted all the time ... that was completely hot! I never got tired of it ... don't know about her. My wife ... never. Fond memories.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think he likes knowing exactly when I O and I can't really fake it.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Title of thread = Oxymoron:smthumbup:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I think he likes knowing exactly when I O and I can't really fake it.


That's a big reason. . Not that I think she'd fake it, and since she burns out motors in sex toys with her PC muscles, I have other clues that she's orgasming... But I still like the visual. 

Do you squirt if he just gives you oral? Could you live with that for your visit?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty much if he's in the room I do. Oral is my favorite thing do yeah, it's a mess.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

If it is that much a problem i say you pass up on sex when visiting the families house. Wait a few days until you get back home.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Pretty much if he's in the room I do. Oral is my favorite thing do yeah, it's a mess.


While I understand that squirting has practical issues I would still give a lot to have your problems.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well you're a man so I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

G brad we will be gone a week, it's in a rented condo. We probably will want it at least twice.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> G brad we will be gone a week, it's in a rented condo. We probably will want it at least twice.


Then laundry shouldn't be an issue, right?

BTW, where are you going? I'm jealous, I likely won't be able to take time off until the fall.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> G brad we will be gone a week, it's in a rented condo. We probably will want it at least twice.


If it is a rented vacation condo, I don't get the issue.

Do the towels and whatever. 

Are you a screamer too?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually we have used a sham wow. Didn't work!
And the cork comment was a joke. That would be painful to have anything blocking it, I might get injured. 
Literally sometimes towels aren't enough.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Not a screamer unless it's just for fun. I did accidentally wake up my d one night. I just hope she doesn't remember that.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife isn't a squirter, but she does "gush" a bit. Instead of spraying out in a stream, it sort of runs out, but it's usually not a lot. I'd say about a tablespoon at a time. It's enough to leave a wet spot, but not something we would need multiple towels or an absorbent pad for.

I can tell when she does this during PIV, because suddenly there is a LOT less friction down there. When it happens while I am giving her oral, it's pretty obvious.

This doesn't happen all the time, she has to be really aroused, and it takes some time. It's a big turn on for me, and just once, it would be awesome if she actually "squirted" in the convential sense.

If I was the OP, and we had a rented condo, I would just use a lot of towels, wash them, and be done with it!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I highly suggest both partners shave/wax, it really helps with O's.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

OK, so now I have a question about the shaving/waxing thing...

Are you suggesting that in general, shaving or waxing enhances orgasms? Or that in your particular instance (someone who squirts or gushes a lot) shaving/waxing works better? If so, why? Totally bare for both parties, or is selective hair removal OK?

Personally, I don't go for the totally bare look on a female. I do insist that my wife be trimmed up, short pubes and a bikini wax with hair trimmed away from her cl!t for easy access. As for me, I trim the pubic area short, and shave everything from the base on down. I totally shaved everything once, but the wife didn't like the look, she said she thought it was too pre-pubescent.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Women have a ton of nerve endings that are being wasted under hair. I do think my O's are bigger now. 
At first he looked reptilian to me almost but now it's just normal. Skin on skin is the best.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> G brad we will be gone a week, it's in a rented condo. We probably will want it at least twice.


I guess be willing to clean up the mess then. I personally don't think a week is that long to go without though.


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so jealous of your H. That is all


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

mrtickle said:


> I am so jealous of your H. That is all


Have to ask, what are you jealous of?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Of course it's not too long but when you are on vacation in a beautiful place who doesn't want to get a little something?


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

gbrad said:


> Have to ask, what are you jealous of?


For some of us, sex with a woman who squirts is the holy grail


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

This isn't the Diwali needs attention thread.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

this is the Diwali needs absorbancy tips thread


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I need a sex wet dry vac.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

mrtickle said:


> For some of us, sex with a woman who squirts is the holy grail


Seems like a foreign idea to me. I think if it was at all excessive, I would have to refrain from sex with her.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I need a sex wet dry vac.


:rofl:The visual was just too much.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

As a man, I squirt every time I come too, so I may know a thing or two. Towels and a big suitcase to pack them out with so you don't have to make the folks clean up after you


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Really? Is it like taking a glass of water and dumping it on the bed?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

buckets of cum, I tell ya


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Squirting problem*



diwali123 said:


> Really? Is it like taking a glass of water and dumping it on the bed?


Naw, more like a bottle of lotion that explodes all over the walls and ceiling!

Kidding, of course... But the quantity doesn't really matter, just use bigger towels (and also, invest in that throw!)


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Women have a ton of nerve endings that are being wasted under hair. I do think my O's are bigger now.
> At first he looked reptilian to me almost but now it's just normal. Skin on skin is the best.


How far away is the trip. Maybe you don't shave/wax until after the trip. Smaller O, less chance for squirt?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I skip a day and it starts to get itchy. I don't think I could deal. Lol.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure how strong your squirts are but I would try to consume it. Maybe TMI but it's one of my kinks and it would solve practical issues you're having. Not sure if your husband would be game to do this... Oral is a big thing for me although it's unappreciated by my wife.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No it's not his thing, we had a little fight over it last night actually. We got over it.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Pack a couple beach towels..... works for me. At sis's we just used the towels, did some laundry.... and washed the bed linens before we left. It'll be ok. I know the volume that you are referring to, yes... every time. 

And... if the pads or amount of laundry should come up in conversation just say it's that time of the month and you are being careful since you are using someone else's bedding.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm thinking beach towels are the answer!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Squirting problem*



diwali123 said:


> I'm thinking beach towels are the answer!


So... The first reply on this thread is the answer then?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll prob end up getting my period and it won't matter anyway!


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Of course it's not too long but when you are on vacation in a beautiful place who doesn't want to get a little something?


Uhm, my wife. (Sorry, involuntary reflex. )

Perhaps consider timing your climax to be in the shower/tub? Sounds logistically challenging, and might ruin the mood, but sometimes when there is a will...


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Does your squirt liquid accumulate over time and get depleted/reduced when you orgasm? If so, perhaps you can bring yourself to orgasm in the bathroom prior to sex (or daily in the bath or shower) to drain the volumes of it. Even if you squirt later when having sex, I would imagine that it would be significantly less after you have already come. If it's really like a glass of water in volume, I can't imagine that you have multiple glasses of water in your reserves of the stuff.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It doesn't work that way. It's a mystery of science actually. There is no bladder like organ that holds it. It seems to just be production on demand. 
The lack of that organ is why many people question the existence of a female ejaculatory fluid and think it is just pee. 
I have no idea where it comes from, it's absolutely bizarre. There are times I tell him I'm done after like three times and he of course takes that as a challenge and somehow I go again. 
All I can guess is there's a really really fast drawing out of water from the surrounding tissues.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh to have such a problem. As someone said earlier, for a lot of us men having a squirting partner is the "holy grail". It's incredibly hot.

Having said that I do sympathize. One of my best friends dated a woman who squirt huge volumes of liquid. He'd had sex with a squirting woman before, but nothing close to her output. It was super hot at first, but the impracticality quickly set in. The started having to have sex outside. And him, a neat freak, was off put by her soaking his bed through. They didn't last.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Dh is kind of a neat freak. We used to use two waterproof mattress covers. Did a lot of laundry which is not a turn on. 
Then MC told us about chux thank god.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> It doesn't work that way. It's a mystery of science actually. There is no bladder like organ that holds it. It seems to just be production on demand.
> The lack of that organ is why many people question the existence of a female ejaculatory fluid and think it is just pee.
> I have no idea where it comes from, it's absolutely bizarre. There are times I tell him I'm done after like three times and he of course takes that as a challenge and somehow I go again.
> All I can guess is there's a really really fast drawing out of water from the surrounding tissues.


You couldn't even bleed faster than this fluid comes out. If you want squirt fluid just have her urinate into a cup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So the studies that have been done analyzing the fluid are all wrong? And it doesn't have yellow or a pee smell? And I can have nothing in my bladder and still do it.


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> It doesn't work that way. It's a mystery of science actually. There is no bladder like organ that holds it. It seems to just be production on demand.


Thats not quite true. Female ejaculation (Squirting) comes from the Paraurethral Glands.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah but the size of the glands doesn't coincide really. 
Also a man ejaculates faster than you can bleed. Comparing a passive leaking to a muscular contraction doesn't work.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

why can't they figure out what this is and how it works? there are studies of course but none of the info on this seems definitive.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know. It's ridiculous. Id volunteer to be a subject for a fee if there were no pics or vids involved.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Shop vac?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Yeah but the size of the glands doesn't coincide really.
> Also a man ejaculates faster than you can bleed. Comparing a passive leaking to a muscular contraction doesn't work.


Real simple. The male semen is held in the seminal vessicles, the gonads and the prostate. The volume ejaculated is going to be most or all of this fluid.

In the female "squirting" its 2 or 3 CUPS of fluid that expels in less than 3 seconds. It's about equal to whats held in the bladder. 

It smells like pee and tastes like it. Just because a phony website describes it, doesn't mean it's real. 

Believe what you would like, but there is no mysteries to science.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

There are no mysteries to science? Did you actually just say that? So all scientists should just quit because we know everything about everything? 
Really. And this is why we can't cure cancer or the common cold. We obviously are masters of the human body. End of story. Pack it up guys, science is over.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Believe what you would like, but there is no mysteries to science.


What?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Believe what you would like, but I'm the best lover in the world and if I've never made a woman squirt, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Disposable bed pads might be a solution. Ignore the "incontinence" bit. They can be used for a variety of reasons:-

Tena Bed Super Incontinence Single Bed Pads 24" x 16"


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We got some of those for our honeymoon. Not sure what the maids thought but we tipped well.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> There are no mysteries to science? Did you actually just say that? So all scientists should just quit because we know everything about everything?
> Really. And this is why we can't cure cancer or the common cold. We obviously are masters of the human body. End of story. Pack it up guys, science is over.


Excuse my wording. I was saying theres no magic, that once they understand it there is always a repeatable and proveable solution.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What? You make no sense.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I was just saying this thread has run its course 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

treyvion said:


> Real simple. The male semen is held in the seminal vessicles, the gonads and the prostate. The volume ejaculated is going to be most or all of this fluid.
> 
> In the female "squirting" its 2 or 3 CUPS of fluid that expels in less than 3 seconds. It's about equal to whats held in the bladder.
> 
> ...


Except it doesn't taste, smell, or look like urine. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No it doesn't. Trust me I know what pee smells like. People who have never witnessed it and claim its fake are just jealous. That's the only way I can explain it.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Real simple. The male semen is held in the seminal vessicles, the gonads and the prostate. The volume ejaculated is going to be most or all of this fluid.
> 
> In the female "squirting" its 2 or 3 CUPS of fluid that expels in less than 3 seconds. It's about equal to whats held in the bladder.
> 
> ...


It DOES NOT smell like pee or taste like it. It does not have the same consistency either. At no time could I have ever confused it with urine. In fact, I remember her several times going to the bathroom in my presence after she had recovered ... so if she had emptied her bladder, how is that possible?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> No it doesn't. Trust me I know what pee smells like. People who have never witnessed it and claim its fake are just jealous. That's the only way I can explain it.


I'm not jealous at all. I guess I'm a dog for being down there and knowing what it really is. If this is how my woman orgasms, then so be it.

The rest of you who know for a fact it's not urine, I'd like you to drink a large quantity of it and swallow it.


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I'm not jealous at all. I guess I'm a dog for being down there and knowing what it really is. If this is how my woman orgasms, then so be it.
> 
> The rest of you who know for a fact it's not urine, I'd like you to drink a large quantity of it and swallow it.


Believe me, I have tasted it on several occasions and it most certainly is NOT urine. It has quite a sweet taste I have found.

And from a mans perspective, using your fingers it is very very obvious when a woman is building up to squirting and the correct hand motion can then, erm, 'release it'. 

Having said that, not every woman I have been with has done it and I'm not sure if that is something biological, something physical or quite possibly that for a woman to squirt she has to be very relaxed.

Squirting in porn IS often fake though. I have heard of liquid being put inside first in order to provide the visual.

TMI probably in all of this


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

mrtickle said:


> Believe me, I have tasted it on several occasions and it most certainly is NOT urine. It has quite a sweet taste I have found.
> 
> And from a mans perspective, using your fingers it is very very obvious when a woman is building up to squirting and the correct hand motion can then, erm, 'release it'.
> 
> ...


Never had a sweet taste or smell out of this situation...

I read on the site that some of this "fluid" can mix with what's in the bladder and that's expelled...

So who knows, i don't care. My woman have always orgasmed in various ways whether they squirted or not. It was a full orgasm that went through all of the stages.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

mrtickle said:


> Believe me, I have tasted it on several occasions and it most certainly is NOT urine. It has quite a sweet taste I have found.
> 
> And from a mans perspective, using your fingers it is very very obvious when a woman is building up to squirting and the correct hand motion can then, erm, 'release it'.
> 
> ...


It may be in some of the "true" squirters where a fluid of different viscosity of water or urine may have some remnants of the internal structures of males. But it is not going to be very common at all. That could explain it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Trey, why in such denial? whatever the composition or organ of origin, none of that really matters with respect to the OP, whose problem is how to cope with the volume. Even if it is urine (which in the op's case it's not) what advice do you have?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

treyvion said:


> I'm not jealous at all. I guess I'm a dog for being down there and knowing what it really is. If this is how my woman orgasms, then so be it.
> 
> The rest of you who know for a fact it's not urine, I'd like you to drink a large quantity of it and swallow it.


Trust me, I have. My SO's BFF would literally squirt like a garden hose. She did that three times in less than 5 minutes. I have no idea where the fluid comes from, although I do acknowledge it comes through the ureathra. 

One thing I noticed with both my SO and her BFF is that as they approach orgasm, their g-spot or something just a little deeper begins to swell. The more it swells, the bigger the squirt. Although it never swells enough to contain all the fluid that gets released. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wownotagain (May 17, 2013)

We call it a pee sheet it's a crib blanket that's water resistent works great:smthumbup:


----------



## nec (Apr 15, 2013)

diwali.. my wife is a squirter too. at first we thought it was pee too but it does have a sweet taste to it and is definatly not pee. Until recently we had a great sex life ( she cheated a few years ago) but when we do have sex, we just let go dont worry about the sheets. I get a towl but if the sheets get wet we just change them too much prep can ruin the mood I say have fun with it its just part of our sex life.


----------

